

Funny Photo of PG after VC Panel at 2010 Google I/O - dannyr
http://twitpic.com/1p9paw/full

======
x5315
The second from the right is Dick Costolo, the COO at Twitter. I think.

<http://twitter.com/dickc>

------
jdale27
Just curious, who are the others in the picture?

~~~
Vicarious
<http://twitpic.com/1p9paw/> Christine Tsai, Dave McClure, PG, Albert Wenger,
Dick Costolo, Brad Feld. I wonder if PG turned his ID deliberately.

